
Why are People Poor? - TopTrix
http://helpmyseo.com/seo-blog/560-why-are-people-poor.html
======
EvaPeron
I thought recently what makes some people forever poor and some people forever
prosperous. Really, it is mentality. The poor will burn principle as soon as
they get it. The rich will not. That simple. The rich stay rich by not
touching principle, only interest, and then, not even all of the interest. The
poor stay poor by burning principle as soon as they have it. It really is
quite simple. Change mentality, change results.

------
lifeguard
Capitalism requires losers to have winners and the cake eaters like it that
way.

------
modernise
The answer to that is the answer to its converse: Why are people rich?

